# Avoid battery core charge at Wal-mart



## .Mike

I just wanted to let you guys know that I accidentally stumbled upon a way to purchase batteries from Wal-mart without paying a core charge, or turning in an old battery.

While shopping for a battery, I decided to go with one from either Wal-mart, or Sams, mainly so I could exchange it easily if I have a problem. When shopping online at Sam's, if I put a battery in my cart and go to check out, a $12 core fee is added. When doing the same at Wal-mart, no such core fee is added.

I placed an order for an Everstart group 29 this morning while out in the marsh catching bait for the weekend. When I picked it up on the way home, there was no added core charge. $86.83 + $6.08 tax = $92.91 out the door.

If you need new batteries and don't have cores to trade in, this might be a good way to save a few bucks. I get that core fees exist to encourage recycling, but they are just another tax if you have nothing to recycle.

Now I have a shiny new group 29 deep cycle battery to replace the EP-50 car battery that came with my boat (it is almost new, so I am keeping it). Not only that, but when I checked last night, they had 5 in stock. When I ordered this morning, they had 7. I got one of the ones that came in overnight, with a manufacturing sticker showing 10/17. Fresh!


----------



## -CN-

So what you're saying is buy the battery online and pick it up in the store?


----------



## .Mike

Yep. No core charge was added when I checked out online. No mention of it when I picked it up.


----------



## PATRIOT

. . . and then take your core to O'Reilly Auto Parts and receive a $10 gift card
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## turbotodd

Here is some food for thought....

Our supplier of marine batteries PAYS US for our core batteries, thus we encourage folks to bring in a core, whether or not they’re buying a battery, for that reason-as the more we get the more we get paid, and the less a new battery costs the end user.

Wonder if that also applies to walmart’s?

Scrap metal yards buy them too.....


----------



## evidrine84

Just did the same at my local Walmart. No core charge. Great advice. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6820 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeauxJoe

I too just bought a new battery at Walmart for a new motor I bought that is electric start. When the cashier told me about the core charge, I simply mentioned that it wasn't right to be charged for a core if one did not exist. New battery for a new motor.....he took off the charge. Cool!! A helpful Walmart associate! My lucky day!!


----------



## Y_J

Dang, I just got a new Everstart Group 29 at Walmart. I had no core and they charged me a $30 Core charge (I'm in Georgia). Wish I had seen these posts before last week.


----------



## .Mike

Y_J said:


> Dang, I just got a new Everstart Group 29 at Walmart. I had no core and they charged me a $30 Core charge (I'm in Georgia). Wish I had seen these posts before last week.


Core charge is $12. I confirmed this with my neighbor, who works at Walmart here in Savannah, and at Sam's Club before that. If you were charged more than $12, head back to the store and show them their flyer: https://i.walmart.com/i/rb/33756-98567_Content_Auto_Bat-Instal-info.pdf


----------



## Y_J

Got it, Mike. TY so much.. Headed into Walmart today.. Coolness.
I may just pick up another battery while there (paying online first  )


----------



## Paul65

I know this is in relation to an old post, but I did just pick up an Everstart 24dc for $75 at Walmart and did not have to pay a core charge. Paid online, went to the Walmart tower to pick up, no core charge. Thanks for the tip. I did not have a core to return anyway. 
PR


----------



## LDUBS

Paul65 said:


> I know this is in relation to an old post, but I did just pick up an Everstart 24dc for $75 at Walmart and did not have to pay a core charge. Paid online, went to the Walmart tower to pick up, no core charge. Thanks for the tip. I did not have a core to return anyway.
> PR




This is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Diddy1013

Just stumbled across this post. They’ve updated their website and now charge a merchandising fee to the online purchase.


----------



## silentbravo

I bought 2 of the Everstart's from Walmart about 3 weeks ago and no core charge. They were even on sale at that time, Group 27 for $70 each. I bought online and used their outside pickup service so I didn't even have to go inside. Good thing they sent a young lad out, because they don't want you to help or get out of your vehicle for the pickups.

I opened up a tote in the back of my truck, which isn't low to the ground... and he had to lift them 50lb+ suckers up over the bedside and into the box. =D>


----------

